# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Житель Гатчины vs Siemens

## ALEX(XX)

*Суд признал незаконным использование в сотовых телефонах сименс изобретение жителя Гатчины*

Все знают, что такое «смайлики» и как ими пользоваться. Но никто не знает, что подобный способ выражения эмоций появился не более 20 лет назад, а всего лишь 6 лет назад – в 1999 году, когда житель Гатчины «придумал» и запатентовал изобретение, получившее название «Способ направленной регуляции психоэмоционального состояния человека».

И вот патент пригодился. Как сообщает газета "Аргументы и факты", на днях октябрьский районный суд Петербурга вынес беспрецедентное решение, удовлетворив иск 45-летнего жителя Гатчины Виктора Петрова к российскому филиалу фирмы «Сименс» о нарушении авторского права. Суд признал незаконным использование в сотовых телефонах всемирно известной компании «изобретения» истца.

История «смайликов»

В сентябре 1982 года один остряк ввел в замешательство всех пользователей Bulletin Board университета Carnegie Mellon (CMU), заявив, что один из лифтов в здании якобы был заблокирован из-за заражения ртутью вследствие какого-то физического эксперимента.

После того как недоразумение прояснилось, электронные собеседники задумались над вопросом, как решать подобную проблему в будущем. Речь шла о том, чтобы найти символ, которым можно было бы обозначать шуточные сообщения. Были предложения использовать * или %. Какое-то время использовался и знак #, символизировавший, по мнению его автора, обнаженные в улыбке зубы.

Однако наиболее зажигательная идея осенила программиста Скотта Фальмана. Он предложил две комбинации знаков, ставшие позднее общепринятыми по всему миру и с тех пор многократно менявшиеся и дополнявшиеся. Их нужно было читать "сбоку", и они должны были символизировать улыбающееся и серьёзное лица: :-) и :-(. Таким образом, первый Emoticon или «смайлик» появился на свет 19 сентября 1982, - ровно 23 года назад.

"К несчастью, я не сохранил копии", - пишет Фальман на своей домашней страничке. - "А когда потом сообразил, что этот смайл-феномен превратился в общеупотребительную формулу, уже не мог найти это сообщение". Но группе программистов во главе с сотрудником Microsoft Майком Джонсом и при помощи сотрудников CMU, всё-таки удалось найти сообщение с прародителем всех современных смайликов на одной из старых бэкап-лент.

Смайл - это и есть как раз то имя, которым Фальман "окрестил" свое изобретение. "Emoticon - "гротескное имя", - сказал он в одном из газетных интервью. - "Я предпочитаю название "смайл". За первоначальным смайлом последовали более 2000 измененённых сочетаний знаков, при помощи которых в миллионах e-mail смеялись, ругались, подмигивали и рыдали.

История российского изобретателя улыбки

Виктор Петров — в прошлом военный, офицер запаса (служил в ВМФ), ныне пенсионер.

В апреле 1999 года Петров подал заявку на изобретение и спустя полтора года получил патент РФ № 2160608. Изобретение официально называется так: «Способ направленной регуляции психоэмоционального состояния человека».

В 2002 году Петров написал письмо в российский филиал компании «Сименс», в котором сообщил, что в телефонах их марки используется его изобретение. Предложил сотрудничество. Но ответа не дождался и подал в суд.

Суд шел два года и четыре месяца. По словам Петрова, ответчики, как могли, затягивали процесс, не являлись на заседания. Но 2 августа судья Зубкова поставила точку в этой тяжбе, удовлетворив иск Петрова. На последнем заседании адвокаты «Сименса» говорили о том, что «смайлики» не имеют отношения к медицине, что рожицы в телефонах — просто значки, не несущие информации. Но главный козырь Петрова — патент — побил все их карты. Во всяком случае, юристы не смогли назвать имя другого изобретателя или номер другого патента.

А чем она закончится, пока не ясно никому. Суд обязал «Сименс» прекратить использование на территории нашей страны изобретения Петрова (читай: прекратить продажу телефонов), но представители компании, естественно, подали кассацию. Теперь дело о «смайликах» будет рассматривать горсуд. Какая линия защиты будет строиться, и какие доводы приводиться, остается только догадываться.

Но и Петров намерен сражаться. Он настаивает, чтобы в отношении «Сименса» возбудили уголовное дело по статье «Нарушение изобретательских и патентных прав» (соответствующее заявление написано уже давно, но в милиции загадочным образом исчезла часть документов, теперь по этому поводу прокуратура ведет проверку). А также подумывает о возмещении морального вреда, который может составить, по его мнению, миллионы долларов.

Откровения изобретателя

«С компьютером я не знаком, так что ничего тут сказать не могу», — сообщил Петров представителям газеты «Аргументы и факты». «А в телефонах в то время никаких «смайликов» не было, они появились позже, после того, как у меня украли изобретение».

На вопрос, как компании из разных стран пронюхали о вашей идее, Петров ни чуть не смущаясь заявил: «Очень просто. В 1999 году мой друг уехал на ПМЖ в Германию. И я сам рассказал ему о своем изобретении, попросил обратиться в какой-нибудь НИИ или в прессу — вдруг кто-то применит (естественно, на законных основаниях) мою идею? Да я сам рассылал письма в разные страны, в институты, связанные с изучением психоэнергии. Видимо, кто-то втихую решил воспользоваться». 

Источник: securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Воистину, человеческая жадность и глупость не знают предела. Хотя есть надежда что появление большого количества бредовых процессов такого плана приведут к тому что патенты не будут выдаваться на всякую ерунду.

----------


## Rookie

Аналогичны этому суды с Макдональдсом из-за горячего кофе или несъедобного стаканчика. Кажется в Америке кто-то откусил (!) кусочек картонного стаканчика, после чего у него разболелся живот, и совсем недавно в наших газетках сообщалось , что в Москве какая-то тетка опрокинула на себя стакан с кофе и ошпарилась. Виноват Макдональд - почему такой кофе горячий варят!

----------


## pig

> в Москве какая-то тетка опрокинула на себя стакан с кофе и ошпарилась.


Отстаём. В Штатах это давно проехали. Теперь Макдональд пишет на стаканчиках: "Осторожно, кофе горячий".

----------


## [email protected]

Никто не имеет права единолично использовать ОБЫЧНОЕ НАТУРАЛЬНОЕ ЧИСЛО, которым может быть идентефицирован любой патент/программа/алгоритм. 

А кто хочет заработать $ головой, используя для этого общественные механизмы-атавизмы, тот-вредитель, (т.к. он поддерживает их).

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

У этой истории появилось продолжение-

Октябрьский суд Санкт-Петербурга удовлетворил иск военного пенсионера из Ленинградской области Виктора Петрова к ООО "Сименс", российской "дочке" немецкого концерна, о нарушении его авторского права на использование в мобильных телефонах Siemens так называемых "смайликов" - комбинаций знаков :-), :-( и :-|, изображающих улыбку, грусть и безразличие.

Как сообщили "Интерфаксу" в суде, своим решением суд признал запатентованное В.Петровым в 1999 году эксклюзивное право на использование "смайликов" (патент N216060 :Cool:  и обязал ООО "Сименс" прекратить использование этих знаков в телефонах марки Siemens на территории РФ. 

Предписание петербургского суда пока не вступило в законную силу и может быть обжаловано, однако решение на это счет компанией пока не принято, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник, близкий к ООО "Сименс".

Дальше тут- http://www.sotovik.ru/news/news_15816.html

----------

